# Smack Around by a Random Amish dude!!!!!!



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Just got home and I have to be up at 0430 so I have to kep this quick. I cant make a kick ass video or anything. But Random hit my nicely today with a great collection of smokes. Amish 1 BOOBS 0 but BUT your ass is grass. I will be out of town for the weekend but I have a feeling next week is going to be rough for some of you. Nice hit and thanks a ton!!!!!!



O yeah thanks for the Phillies


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Phillies strawberry are his favorite behind the grape white owls! :lol: 

Random... you dont know what you done did bro


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

NOICE! You know....Im gonna try to get my dad to join this place. I think he'll love it  Although he doesnt get on much =//


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've touched 3 sets of BOOBs now....

*Score: Random Amish Guy 3 (Aces, Fish, Hat) - BOOBs 1 (Aces)*

I am going to go live in Fort Knox now. White & Aces have been WAY too quiet. And I am sure I pissed the Hat off.... How bout does blunts?!?!? 

You are quite welcome and enjoy! Can't go wrong with a 1666. The VS 55 might suprise you. The sleeper in that box is probably the Aristoff.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

You forgot I bombed Andrew too! thats 2 for aces! and I think Andy got Chris before he left...

oh and dont forget about SAM... :mischief:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> You forgot I bombed Andrew too! thats 2 for aces! and I think Andy got Chris before he left...
> 
> oh and dont forget about SAM... :mischief:


Ok, so it's 3-3 then, and I can't stand a tie. *OH SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Couple quick notes:
1) My CI gift card hook ups came through Friday 
2) Check out my latest cBid scores, with more to come....

601562 Vigilante Robusto Grande Maduro - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $5.00 WON Aug 08, 11:58 PM (a buck a stick, can't go wrong!)

601445 Gurkha Special-Edition Centurian Perfecto - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $19.00 WON Aug 08, 10:29 PM (MSRP $30 a stick)

601442 Gurkha Master Select Toro - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $15.00 WON Aug 08, 10:26 PM (over half off)

602825 5 Vegas Limitada '07 Belicoso (Single) 5 of 5 at $3.00 (over half off)

I guess its back down to the bomb making bunker........

And thanks Python for the props!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I will be committing treason here.....but I really wouldn't count my little itty-bitty bomb to Chris. That was me being nice to Chris. That was more like a 1/4 hit :twisted: When I hit Random, it will look more like this.....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> I will be committing treason here.....but I really wouldn't count my little itty-bitty bomb to Chris. That was me being nice to Chris.


Uh huh...and it WAS supposed to be ONLY music ya bastard!!! :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > I will be committing treason here.....but I really wouldn't count my little itty-bitty bomb to Chris. That was me being nice to Chris.
> ...


Damm lying BOOBs....

Well, even if its 3-2.25, Sam is still not safe.

I need my Amish brothers to help me build a bunker!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

You woke up a a sleeping giant with an unprovoked attack !!!!!! PA will look like this After next week.

http://imageshack.us

By the way I was actually eyeballing that aristoff looks pretty damned good :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> You woke up a a sleeping giant with an unprovoked attack !!!!!! PA will look like this After next week.
> 
> By the way I was actually eyeballing that aristoff looks pretty damned good :lol:


Unprovoked... I do remember a little shit talking 

I gotta say I am a bit concerned. White hasn't retaliated yet. Obviously you got me in your crosshairs. The wife and child are moving into the in-laws for the week. Like a good ship captain, I cannot abandon my ship!

Yes, those Aristoffs look real yummy..... Let me know how it is.....


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Did Random just hit TheHat?????? "Oh Snap!"


Bro, somebody should of warned ya in advance of this.........hunker down my friend and pray. Pray he forgets this little "incident". :lol: 

Not the smartest thing I've seen here, but definately shows some balls. Great hit bro!


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Ok, so it's 3-3 then, and I can't stand a tie. *OH SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Careful son, that snake bites!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sam said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so it's 3-3 then, and I can't stand a tie. *OH SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


Thanks for the warning :smile:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

nice one, guys!


----------

